# Cream of Wheat and IBS...



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

I know that ALOT of people say that wheat makes their IBS symptoms much worse but I have to say that it is VERY SOOTHING on my gut!!! The Elavil that I have been taking (and quit!) was really making me nauseated and I wasn't able to stomach anything and I ate some cream of wheat yesterday and noticed that it digested better than ANYTHING I've ever eaten before in my Life and I have the most sensitive gut in the world!!! I don't even have D, today!







Anyone else experience this?? I have always thought wheat was BAD FOR IBS!! BAD, BAD, BAD!!! It makes my gut feel really relaxed.....I guess I don't have a gluten intolerance! Well, my GI doc said I didn't have a wheat or gluten allergy but I thought that I still needed to omit it from my diet becuase of wheat supposively being "too harsh on the digestive system" Any thoughts as to why I tolerate it so well???I mean, I tolerate cream of wheat SOOO MUCH BETTER than oatmeal or any other grain. Wierd!







Michelle


----------



## 20464 (Dec 20, 2005)

That,s strange Michelle. I love cream of wheat but it sure don't like me.







I still try it ever so often but keep the portions small. Every bodies system is different as to what they can tolerate. I like cream of chicken soup to calm my stomach and some say they can,t tolerate that. Go figure.







Don


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wierd, huh!?Yep, I cannot tolerate cream of chicken soup. I would throw up if I ate that!! MSG is one of my triggers and just about all canned soups have MSG in it. I'm glad it works for you, though!!







Michelle


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

How about MaltoMeal? I love that stuff, don't dare eat it though.If I'm feeling irregular.. I eat oatmeal for a couple days. I normally have a great BM and if I continue eating oatmeal I get looser.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Wheat is not necesarily bad for IBS. .. uses processed wheat like cream of wheat for the soluble fiber (it may be the insoluble fiber in the bran that is an issue).Just another example of your mileage may vary. Things are bad for some IBSers but no one food is ever universally bad for all IBSers (and some foods can be both bad and good depending on whether you want your stools loosened up or not).K.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Legbuh, I have never tried MaltoMeal but I would like to!! I hear it's very good!!Kathleen, that's where I got the idea that it might be okay to eat. ... I am a regular board member over there. I have been on Heather's diet and SFS for over 2 years.Michelle


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

I LOVE all of that stuff too, and Coco Wheats is my very favorite! For me, I think it's probably the milk that does me in (I make mine with milk).Renee


----------



## Pisces777 (Aug 20, 2021)

16584 said:


> I know that ALOT of people say that wheat makes their IBS symptoms much worse but I have to say that it is VERY SOOTHING on my gut!!! The Elavil that I have been taking (and quit!) was really making me nauseated and I wasn't able to stomach anything and I ate some cream of wheat yesterday and noticed that it digested better than ANYTHING I've ever eaten before in my Life and I have the most sensitive gut in the world!!! I don't even have D, today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had been suffering from IBS for years, and began eating instant Cream of Wheat about 6 months ago, and it's been like a miracle cure. I've had virtually no symptoms since I began eating instant Cream of Wheat for breakfast almost every morning. No one suggested I try it for IBS. I realized that I had an intolerance for high fiber breakfast cereal so I thought I'd try cream of wheat, which I've always liked. And the instant packs are convenient and easy. I didn't hope or expect the result, but almost immediately I realized the benefits. Before I would have diarrhea once every 7-10 days and couldn't leave the house in the morning. But since I began eating instant Cream of Wheat, I've had NO symptoms. I make it with 2% milk, instead of water, and it doesn't matter if it's regular or lactose free. I really hope this helps someone.


----------

